# Gabby's cousin Raja crossed the bridge



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Gabby's 16 year old cousin Raja died because of kidney failure (fed only kibble). She was a calm and very sweet kitty. Raja left behind her sister Raven and her humans, my brother Jim and sister-in-law Tammy. 

Raja was with them through many moves while my brother was in the Air Force. She lived in Alaska, Nebraska, Georgia, and Washington DC.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Farewell, Raja. You will be reunited with your family by-and-by.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of Raja.
My thought's and prayer's are with you and Gabby!
R.I.P Raja (((hugs)))


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Sorry to hear about Raja. R.I.P


----------

